# Kelsei mold help



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Bought a couple of kelsei molds second hand- can someone tell me how soon to get the soap out, and how? Do you take out the dividers to get it out? Do I have to disconect the whole thing? I hope not, because I'm having a terrible time putting the one that is disassembled together, the screws do not want to go in. 
Any advice???? Poured soap about 5 hours ago....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love my Kelsei Molds!!

I'm sorry someone took the sides off. You only need to remove the dividers, then _slide _the soap off the sides.

How soon you unmold depends on the type of oils you are using and if it CP or HP. As soon as the soap cools and hardens up, you can remove the dividers. If the soap is still soft, leave it in the mold longer.

Which molds did you get? I put a plastic garbage bag on the bottom of the mold, before snapping the sides in. This helps in getting the soap off the bottom.

Remember to SLIDE the soap!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! Do I remove the side, then? These are 9 bar molds, and the one she sent intact had the plastic in the bottom. I sprayed them, then poured. They are attached on all four sides with screws, dividers in the middle. If I take out dividers, they will be sitting in there, there is not an open side to slide them out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Remove the dividers, then remove the sides (all in one piece!) No need to unscrew the sides at all.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The dividers seem stuck to the soap, is there a a way to get them out easily? Will something jab down in the ends to pry them? The other soaps have come out of the molds with same soap-


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If the soap sticks to the dividers when you pull the dividers up, just slide the soap off. If the soap is too soft to slide them off, then wait until tomorrow to do it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

That's what I ended up doing- one thing I did wrong was fill the mold to the brim. Quite a brick of soap! It was chocolate chunk oatmeal, sprinkled oats on top, and it really does look like a cookie bar. The bars in the middle are not out yet, I think the soap is a little soft yet-


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ahhhh. Yup, you need a space on top to secure vise-grips to pull the dividers out.

For a 9 bar mold, you should be able to use about 1.8 lb (maybe 2 lb, if your liquid is discounted) of oil to get a nice size bar with room on top to pull dividers out.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Another question, Cyndi!

do you pour the soap first, then put in the dividers, or divders in, then spoon/pour? 
What works best?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pour the soap (add swirls) then push in the dividers.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Great! will be much less time consuming....


----------



## RitaR (Oct 25, 2011)

I am very VERY new here, so please forgive me if I mess up.

I saw someone ask about the Kelsei molds and they were having a hard time getting them to work right. 

This is Rita and we make the Kelsei molds. Ever who this was that was having problems I will be happy to send you the Instructions that go out with them all.

Rita

Kelsei's Creations
Kelsei's Creations


----------



## RitaR (Oct 25, 2011)

My email address is [email protected] if you want to send me a private email
Rita

Kelsei's Creations
Kelsei's Creations


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Rita! Long, long time!

Good to see you here. I've loved my Kelsei molds for over a decade. My first mold is 12 years old and still going strong.


----------

